# networking interfaces do not exist

## trendsetter37

I apologize if this is in the wrong section because something more fundamental may be going on with what I'm experiencing. I was able to boot into a new install and when going through the handbook I thought I set all of the configs correctly but with that being said none of my interfaces "exist" in the install even though they show up in on the livecd.

When i lsmod nothing comes up. It's blank with just the headers 'module' and ' used by' but nothing below. Where as when I lsmod on the livecd I get a populated list as expected. Also I checked the rclog and on boot i'm getting an error message that says "enp*" does not exist and to make sure my modules or drivers for my interfaces are installed. This is my first time trying all of this from scratch. It's taken a few days but i'm enjoying it, however I'm stuck at this point.

----------

## Jaglover

Welcome to Gentoo!

Check the output of ifconfig -a (this tells you what interfaces are available) and lspci -k (tells you whether a driver is loaded or not).

----------

## trendsetter37

Ok so on ifconfig -a I just have my loop back or lo along with a sit0 interface that I cannot readily identify as something familiar because it didn't show up on the livecd. In the lspci output I can see where some kernel drivers are loaded but none are loaded for any of my networking interfaces. Despite the fact that I went through the kernel make menuconfig and selected some of them to be built into the kernel. 

I know I need to probably paste this into this post but i'm at work right now. Would it be better to wait until I can paste the output here?

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *trendsetter37 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> In the lspci output I can see where some kernel drivers are loaded but none are loaded for any of my networking interfaces. Despite the fact that I went through the kernel make menuconfig and selected some of them to be built into the kernel.
> ...

 

if lspci doesn't show a kernel driver or module being loaded for the network interfaces, you either did not select the appropriate built-in driver or you have to load the module manually. for knowing, which kernel driver you need to select, use the lspci -n output and paste it on the kernel modules website [1] for debian. also, if you don't know yet, there are pappy's kernel seeds [2] which also have a nice tutorial on how things work and some minimal .config files for each kernel supported by gentoo.

[1]http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

[2]http://kernel-seeds.org/

----------

## trendsetter37

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

>  *trendsetter37 wrote:*   
> 
> ...
> 
> In the lspci output I can see where some kernel drivers are loaded but none are loaded for any of my networking interfaces. Despite the fact that I went through the kernel make menuconfig and selected some of them to be built into the kernel.
> ...

 

Ok so I have an install that can atleast access the web through usb tethering my phone. You were right and I did have some built-in drivers missing in the kernel I compiled relative to the kernel on the livecd. I now have devices showing up on ifconfig and am able to use the ethernet or usb interface. However my wireless interface is still not working. 

I did overlook the iwlwifi driver on the first go around but now that i've included (built into kernel) it I can see my wireless being recognized during boot but not present in the gentoo environment. Comparing the lspci -k output of the livecd (that is devoid of network connectivity issues) and that of my actual install I do notice that the livecd activates the iwlwifi driver both in a built-in and modulerized form. Could this be the issue? I guess I could mirror that but i'm not sure how because when I select it as a built in driver the M disappears if I recall correctly.

Now despite all of that being said I am very appreciative of your help thus far. I now have something I can work with and continue to customize with internet access. I would like to resolve the wifi issue but it's not a big deal right now since I at least can install things without the livecd on hand.   

Edit: By the way the network controller I am having issues with is Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6520 [Kilmer Peak] (rev 57)

                                                                                                        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 2x2 AGN

I think I will try just as a module because that is the only thing I haven't tried yet. I'll let you know what happens.

----------

## trendsetter37

Ok It's working. Turns out that I didn't have the firmware for the wireless interface. It needed that in conjunction with the driver (or kernel module). Also gentoo had this in the wireless wiki so I should have checked that sooner as well instead of recompiling my kernel numerous time.

Thanks again for the help!

----------

## pa1983

I just read the thread because I also installed a intel card using iwlwifi but it seems you figured out that you needed the firmware.

This page was useful for me any way if you need more support for your intel nic.

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi#Firmware

I find that the firmware there was newer for my card then what was in portage.

For me it seems I needed the latest firmware for my card or it would just stop working after some time refusing to relay data in AP mode.

So I ended up unmerging linux-firmware and creating /lib/firmware my self and putting the latest firmware file there from intel.

Well just a tip that might come in handy.

----------

## trendsetter37

 *pa1983 wrote:*   

> I just read the thread because I also installed a intel card using iwlwifi but it seems you figured out that you needed the firmware.
> 
> This page was useful for me any way if you need more support for your intel nic.
> 
> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi#Firmware
> ...

 

Ahh ok appreciated. I'll will keep that link handy

----------

